# New member, machine ordered



## JohnG84 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi all - I have just ordered an Izzo Alex Duetto IV and a Eureka Helios 65, hopefully arriving on Friday. Can't wait to get started! 😎

Any recommended reading (other than the manual) and/or YouTube videos for someone who is new to home espresso?


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi John, how exciting! What other machines did you consider and what made you settle on the Izzo?

I really like `Seatle Coffee gear` for info on how to brew but there are loads on you tube.

Also, where did you buy them from?


----------



## JohnG84 (Jan 12, 2021)

Black Cat Coffee.

As is probably often the case, I started off looking at entry-level consumer machines like the Sage Bambino Plus and Smart Pro Grinder, then found this place, got carried away 😂 and started looking at dual boiler machines by Profitec, Lelit and Izzo. It was a close call between those really but Izzo were recommended by David and available immediately.

I've always preferred to buy once and buy well so hopefully that's what I've done here.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JohnG84 said:


> Hi all - I have just ordered an Izzo Alex Duetto IV and a Eureka Helios 65, hopefully arriving on Friday. Can't wait to get started! 😎
> 
> Any recommended reading (other than the manual) and/or YouTube videos for someone who is new to home espresso?


 Get some scales , probably the best tool you have in your espresso armoury

do some reading

Some here

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21319-beginners-reading-weighing-espresso-brew-ratios/?do=embed

James Hoffman has some good videos on dialling in


----------



## Dortmunder (Jan 7, 2021)

JohnG84 said:


> Black Cat Coffee.
> 
> As is probably often the case, I started off looking at entry-level consumer machines like the Sage Bambino Plus and Smart Pro Grinder, then found this place, got carried away 😂 and started looking at dual boiler machines by Profitec, Lelit and Izzo. It was a close call between those really but Izzo were recommended by David and available immediately.
> 
> I've always preferred to buy once and buy well so hopefully that's what I've done here.


 Like you John, I started fairly basic and then the search got wider and wider. I'd set my heart on an Appartamento with the grinder as you. Then I started thinking about pumps and boilers. I've now gone Izzo as well, but the PID plus. Teamed with a Eureka Specialita. Should all be arriving soon!!


----------



## JohnG84 (Jan 12, 2021)

Exciting 

My grinder arrived today and machine should be arriving tomorrow. The grinder is a serious unit!


----------



## JohnG84 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## JohnG84 (Jan 12, 2021)

It only took me about an hour to remove the bean hopper without the chute closed. Is that some sort of record? Beans all over the kitchen 🤦‍♂️ 😩


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm curious John. Did you ever consider an ECM Synchroninka? If so what made you cross them off your list?


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Welcoming John great bit of kit there nice one


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Look for Whole Latte Love on youtube, they have some good beginner focussed videos.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@JohnG84 Nice setup buddy....to complement it further i suggest a MildredM bar-towel (she does branded logo's on them)....if you do decide to purchase one (or more) then please please post a picture of your setup in the "*Show Off Your Setup*" section....there's plenty of folk who will *thank you for it *😋


----------

